# Window's OS for tuning



## fusion66 (Sep 26, 2013)

Just wondering if Windows XP is sufficient to support the EZ Flash software?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

fusion66 said:


> Just wondering if Windows XP is sufficient to support the EZ Flash software?


From what was said, no. You need 7 or 8 for EZ Flash and drivers. People with Apple were running programs to simulate 7 or 8 to tune.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Merc6 is correct. For Trifecta tuning you need windows 7 or newer.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> From what was said, no. You need 7 or 8 for EZ Flash and drivers. People with Apple were running programs to simulate 7 or 8 to tune.





[email protected] said:


> Merc6 is correct. For Trifecta tuning you need windows 7 or newer.


*Gentlemen,
Windows Vista is also supported.
*
To wit:


> *Requirements*: Windows Laptop running Windows Vista or greater; *Source*: Trifecta WOT Tuning 'How To use EZ Flash' User Guide Slideshow; *Reference*: EZ Flash User Guide


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

fusion66 said:


> Just wondering if Windows XP is sufficient to support the EZ Flash software?


IIRC, earlier versions of the tune using now obsolete EZ Flash hardware did support Windows XP, but the current red cable EZ Flash system requires Windows Vista or newer with Microsoft's .NET Framework 3.5 installed.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

UlyssesSG said:


> IIRC, earlier versions of the tune using now obsolete EZ Flash hardware did support Windows XP, but the current red cable EZ Flash system requires Windows Vista or newer with Microsoft's .NET Framework 3.5 installed.


In all seriousness I forget people still run Vista. I only used it as a easier method to upgrade from XP to 7.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Merc6 said:


> In all seriousness I forget people still run Vista. I only used it as a easier method to upgrade from XP to 7.


I upgraded my Vista to XP then I upgraded to 7. Almost downgraded again back to 7 when 8 came out but 8.1 restored my faith


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> *Gentlemen,
> Windows Vista is also supported.
> *
> To wit:


The second Microsoft OS that wasn't released. Like Windows ME, I strongly believe Windows Vista escaped from Redmond.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Almost downgraded again back to 7 when 8 came out but 8.1 restored my faith


*"You're a better man than I am, Gunga Din!"* - Rudyard Kipling, 1892


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

obermd said:


> The second Microsoft OS that wasn't released. Like Windows ME, I strongly believe Windows Vista escaped from Redmond.


*Escaped?
*
Or rather were they purposely and maliciously released into the wild as rogue experiments by Dr William Evil and his minions to test whether or not the global network of computers and supporting infrastructure could withstand a Category 7 cyber assault?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

iKermit said:


> I upgraded my Vista to XP then I upgraded to 7. Almost downgraded again back to 7 when 8 came out but 8.1 restored my faith


I've got Windows 10 running at home. MS has done an outstanding job of merging the Windows 8 "Modern" interface into the Windows 7 interface.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

obermd said:


> I've got Windows 10 running at home. MS has done an outstanding job of merging the Windows 8 "Modern" interface into the Windows 7 interface.


Windows 10 needs be a home run for Microsoft, because it's make-or-break time for Redmond.

As the largely discredited former MS CEO Steve Balmer is reported to have remarked about Windows 8 and certain other products developed while helmsman of the S.S. Missed Opportunity, "Not some of our best work."


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I have been using Vista on my wife's Dell laptop and it seems to work fine.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Patman said:


> I have been using Vista on my wife's Dell laptop and it seems to work fine.


Same here, Batman (Whoops! Me typoed  Love, Robin).

I have Vista tamed and running smoothly on my five-year-old Intel Pentium Dual Core-powered Compaq Presario notebook. Also have Window 7 and Windows XP running on separate partitions on the machine, but prefer Vista because it has the most attractive GUI.


​


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I have a XP computer that I didn't want to upgrade till i swapped into a 64 capable CPU. After that the rest of the machines in or around the house run 7. My take on 8.1 is fabulous on the Nokia Lumia 635 burn phone, not so much on a non touchscreen laptop. I may try it out on my new touchscreen Toughbook but no time soon as I was the same about 7 when it came out. Vista I couldn't stand it 2 weeks in even with C2D chip 64 bit and 8 gig ram.


----------

